# Disabling Show Images & Enable Links on AOL



## Ken Scharabok

Appears at top of most of my e-mail. Is there a way to shut it off?


----------



## mnn2501

Probably, but no real techie would be caught dead using AOL, but good luck.


----------



## Ken Scharabok

OK, I finally clicked on the right place.


----------

